

Ask HN: What's the name of the site? - satyajit

Several months back, someone posted a link about a site which organizes bunch of hackers in close proximity gather at a common place and working (though on their own projects). Does anyone have that link?
======
slater
the freehackers union?

<http://freehackersunion.org/joining.html>

~~~
satyajit
Thanks, but that's not it! This seems somewhat similar to Jonathan Nelson's
Hackers & Founders meetup (<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/>). The
one I am looking for is more geared towards, bunch of hackers in a room
working (actually coding/designing, not just meeting and talking about it) on
many interesting projects of their own...

~~~
ajkirwin
Congratulations on #500000 ;)

